# Are meanings of place names, e.g. Oxford, transparent to native speakers



## Cornelius71

Me pregunto si los anglófonos en general son conscientes, quiero decir, si es evidente para ellos el significado de algunas palabras que por archifamosas acaban perdiendo dicho significado. Me preguntaba en concreto, pero hay lógicamente muchas más, por Oxford, la celebérrima universidad y ciudad inglesa. Porque la disección de la palabra es bien sencilla ox = buey + ford = vado, el vado del buey; podría ser perfectamente un pueblo español, Vadobuey sería su nombre. Quizás esté equivocado de parte a parte y el origen del nombre Oxford sea del pre-céltico, del sajón o del Old English y signifique algo completamente diferente, pero seguirá sonando a los oídos de un anglófono como "Vadobuey" para un oído hispánico. ¿O no?.


----------



## Wandering JJ

Te aseguro que la mayoría de ingleses no es consciente del significado de la palabra 'Oxford'. Tampoco el significado de Cambridge!


----------



## Cornelius71

Mmmm, Bridge on the river Cam, perhaps?. Funny how some words get engraved in our brains and lose their meaning.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Cornelius71 said:


> ...pero seguirá sonando a los oídos de un anglófono como "Vadobuey" para un oído hispánico. ¿O no?.



No para éstos. Como tampoco Pekín/Peking/Beijin sonará como "Capital del Norte" para los míos. Ni ...


----------



## Cornelius71

Pero tú no eres chino, Oldy. Tampoco sé si Peking significa "capital del norte" en chino moderno. "Ox" y "ford" sí son dos palabras del inglés moderno. Por supuesto que para un hispanoparlante no sonará como el significado de "ox" y "ford", SI hubiera un pueblo en España llamado "Vadobuey" por muy famoso que fuera, podríamos disociarlo de su significado. La mayoría de nombres propios tienen un significado, pero al tener raíces muy antiguas, de formas arcáicas del idioma o de otros idiomas, no lo reconocemos. No es este el caso.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Y entonces, ¿cuál es tu consulta?


----------



## Cornelius71

Thanks for changing the heading, whoever.


----------



## killerbee256

Acho que mais falantes de Inglês não pensam de o significado de nomes de lugares. Oxfort por exemplo é relacionada com a universidade não uma travessia do rio. Uma vez falava com um amigo e ele não realizado "new york" "new jersey" "new hampshire" é nomeado para Lugares no Inglaterra até que ele pensou sobre isso.


----------



## Loob

My answer is "it depends".

If you asked an English speaker whether the name "Oxford" conjured up images of oxen crossing a river, the answer would be "no".  But if you asked 'What do you think the origin of the name "Oxford" is?' then most people would find it pretty easy to answer.

That said, there are many other place-names where you'd need to be a specialist to know the derivation.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Me pregunto cuántos chilenos saben por qué se llama Santiago la capital de nuestro país (sí, es un nombre propio, pero ¿de quién?), o cuántos argentinos saben de dónde sale el nombre de Argentina, o cuántos ...


----------



## trewq

Wandering JJ said:


> Te aseguro que la mayoría de ingleses no es consciente del significado de la palabra 'Oxford'. Tampoco el significado de Cambridge!


Estoy de acuerdo contigo. Yo diría que muchas personas ni podrían descifrar el significado de "Oxford", ya que "ox" y "ford", si bien no son exactamente palabras raras, no forman parte del vocabulario cotidiano de alguien que viva hoy día en un entorno urbano. Es muy posible que alguien con un vocabulario limitado no sepa qué significan esas palabras, aunque le suenen.

Pero incluso en el caso de lugares que tienen etimologías aún mas obvias, seguro que a muchos de sus habitantes no se les ha ocurrido ni una sola vez de dónde proviene el nombre de su ciudad/pueblo. No sé si este fenómeno pasa tanto en otros idiomas, pero en inglés me parece que sí.

A lo mejor esto no es muy relevante, pero como dato curioso, antes de que yo empezara a aprender español, la palabra "Torremolinos" (de cuyo significado no tenía ni idea) me evocaba una imagen de "sun, sea, sand..." (o sea, de guiris de vacaciones en la playa y tal). Aunque ahora sé muy bien qué significan "torre" y "molinos", el nombre de esa ciudad me sigue sonando como lo que pensaba antes, y de ninguna manera pienso en "the mills of the tower" o algo así cuando oigo o leo Torremolinos. Y algo similar me pasa también con los nombres de otros lugares.


----------



## fdb

Cambridge = “bridge on the river Cam” is a transparent, but erroneous, etymology.

The original name of the river is “Granta” and of the town “Grantabrycge”. This was later Latinised as Cantabrigia, then re-Anglicised as “Cambridge”, from which “Cam” is a back-formation.


----------



## Cornelius71

Muy buen ejemplo, trewq, Torremolinos es una ciudad que todo español relaciona con playa y sol, pero siempre está presente su significado porque es muy obvio.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Cornelius71 said:


> Muy buen ejemplo, trewq, Torremolinos es una ciudad que todo español relaciona con playa y sol, pero siempre está presente su significado porque es muy obvio.



¿Es tan obvio, y lo tienen todos tan presente?

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Torre_Molinos


----------



## Gavril

En el caso de "Oxford", creo que un problema es que la gran mayoría de angloparlantes ignoran el significado de "ford". Por un lado, el concepto de "ford"/vado pertenece a los tiempos anteriores a los autos, aviones, etc. Por otro lado, sospecho que la palabra _ford_ es muy pegada a la marca de autos "Ford" en el pensamiento de los angloparlantes. Yo seguramente conocía "ford" como marca mucho antes de conocerlo como nombre común.

Buena parte de los topónimos ingleses contienen elementos que ya están en desuso, como -_Chester _("campamento") o -_Bury _("fortaleza"), o formas dialectales/contraídas (y por eso más difíciles de reconocer) de palabras cotidianas como -_ton _(_town_), _-ham _(_home_).


----------



## Cornelius71

Sí, debe de ser eso. La marca Ford está en la mente de todos y seguro que influye, también debe de ser un apellido relativamente popular o por lo menos no desconocido. Pero "chester", "bury", "ton" o "ham", ya no son palabras del inglés actual o han sido suplantadas por otras con grafía idéntica y significado diferente como "ham" y "ton". Ford, sin embargo es actual.
Siempre me había preguntado el significado de "ham" en nombres de poblaciones. "West Ham" como "Jamón del Oeste" no sonaba muy bien.


----------



## fdb

Gavril said:


> la gran mayoría de angloparlantes ignoran el significado de "ford".



I think people are not as stupid as you believe them to be.


----------



## Gavril

fdb said:


> I think people are not as stupid as you believe them to be.



I don't think anything I wrote implies that I think people are stupid. All I said is that I don't think the meaning of the word "ford", as a common noun, is widely known in the modern-day English-speaking world. Do you know of any evidence suggesting otherwise?


----------



## fdb

I have never met anyone in this country (England) who does not know what a ford in a river is.


----------



## Gavril

I could be mistaken, but I think that if you were to take a broad sample of English speakers and ask them what the meaning of "ford" as a common noun is, the majority wouldn't know, because fording a river is not a part of most people's experience in modern societies.

I don't think I learned the meaning of "ford" until I was in my teens, perhaps later, and I'm not sure I would have learned it if I wasn't curious about the word itself (i.e., I wondered what the "ford" that appeared in so many proper nouns referred to).


----------



## sound shift

¿Qué significa _York_? Ni idea. Idem _Leeds_ y muchos topónimos más. Es que la toponimía inglesa es muy vieja, de modo que muchos topónimos constan de elementos que cayeron siglos atrás en desuso en tanto que palabras. El nombre del lugar que habito remonta a la época anglo-sajona (el período comprendido entre el 500 y el 1066, aproximadamente) y consta de dos elementos. El primero ya no es palabra de la lengua estándar, ni aparece en el hablar de los vecinos míos de los que emplean muchos regionalismos. El significado del segundo ha cambiado a lo largo de los siglos, dificultándonos la comprensión. El topónimo este es germánico al 100%; quien tenga algunos conocimientos del alemán o del holandés tal vez podrá adivinar su significado, pero la gran mayoría tendrá que buscar éste en algún obra especializada.


----------



## Halfdan

I think it depends on where you are in the English speaking world.
In England, for example, there exist many cities/towns that are named after geographic features (e.g. -ford), whereas in colonial countries many cities are simply named after an older such city from the British Isles. In this case, the meaning of the name isn't always apparent. One might simply know that Birmingham, Alabama is named after Birmingham, England, but not know the latter's origin.
On a side note, there is an interesting situation in Southern Ontario here. For example, there is a Stratford (named after Stratford-upon-Avon) but there is also a river Avon running through this one. Likewise, there is a London here, with a river Thames running through it. Which seems to assist in the means of etymology.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Gavril, wouldn't this be one of the many differences between both sides of the pond?


----------



## Gavril

Oldy Nuts said:


> Gavril, wouldn't this be one of the many differences between both sides of the pond?



It could be that more people know the meaning of "ford" in Britain than in the US; for example, maybe there are more place names (per capita) containing _-ford _in Britain than in the US, and this could mean that more people are motivated to learn the word's definition.

I would still guess that the general knowledge of the meaning of "ford" is rare, due to "fords" not being a part of modern-day experience.


----------



## blasita

En España (y hablo de España porque es lo que conozco mejor), la denominación de muchas ciudades tiene orígenes que se remontan al latín, árabe, etc. y que han evolucionado hasta llegar a su nombre actual debido a las numerosas influencias que los distintos pueblos han ejercido en nuestra historia y lenguaje, cambios debidos a pronunciación y otros factores. Creo que en la mayoría de los casos es casi imposible adivinar la etimología de las ciudades españolas si no se conoce.



Cornelius71 said:


> Muy buen ejemplo, trewq, Torremolinos es una ciudad que todo español relaciona con playa y sol, pero siempre está presente su significado porque es muy obvio.


 En el caso de Torremolinos se entienden dos palabras: _torre_+_molinos_, sí, pero creo que la mayor parte de los españoles de a pie no asociarían Torremolinos con la _Torre Molinos_. Estoy con Oldy y no creo que "esté siempre presente su significado", al menos para mí y otros de por aquí: nunca.

Pienso que puede depender de la ciudad en sí pero que, en general, no está tan clara ni presente la etimología a la hora de mencionar la ciudad. Con respecto a Oxford y Cambridge no lo sé porque mi lengua materna no es el inglés, pero he preguntado a un par de excolegas y amigos ingleses y me han dicho que no, que no lo está tampoco. Ellos sí conocen su etimología, claro que son filólogos y profesores de universidad (de letras).

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Gavril

Saludos, Blasita:



blasita said:


> En el caso de Torremolinos se entienden dos palabras: _torre_+_molinos_, sí, pero creo que la mayor parte de los españoles de a pie no asociarían Torremolinos con la _Torre Molinos_. Estoy con Oldy y no creo que "esté siempre presente su significado", al menos para mí y otros de por aquí: nunca.



¿Te parece que la forma de composición de _Torremolinos _(sustantivo singular + sust. plural) sea relativamente rara en español? Si así es, quizás eso (junto con los otros factores propuestos aquí) impide la transparencia del topónimo.


----------



## blasita

Hola, Gavril:

El caso es que la actual Torre de los Molinos es el nombre de la torre que, según los historiadores, se construyó en la dinastía de los nazaríes (allá por el 1300). Casi dos siglos después, a esa torre ya se la denominaba Torre de los Molinos, lo que dio origen al nombre de Torremolinos. Seguramente la llamaron 'de los Molinos' porque se habían instalado unos cuantos en la época de la dominación árabe. Por esto, no, no me parece raro en este caso.

Si no supiera nada de la etimología de esta ciudad, personalmente pensaría que se refiere a que hay una torre y algunos molinos, no que su nombre viene del nombre de la torre. Y, de todas formas, no soy nada consciente de la etimología o el significado cuando menciono el nombre de la ciudad.

Un saludo.


----------



## Havfruen

I learned the meaning of ford as a child, from reading the novels of  Laura Ingalls Wilder (Little House on the Prairie, etc.) about life in  19th century America. Also the meaning of Oxford was obvious, once you asked the question.


----------



## apmoy70

Greek toponymics are classified roughly into 5 categories:

1/ Pre-Hellenic (e.g. Pelasgic) names that are difficult or impossible to decipher --> «Κόρινθος» (Corinth), «Μυκῆναι» (Mycenae), «Κρήτη» (Crete)

   2/ Archaic Greek names that cause some difficulty -if you are not an etymologist- to decipher --> «Βοιωτία» (Boeotia), from the mountain range of «Βόϊον/Βοῖον» 'Bŏĭŏn/'Bœŏn, part of the Pindus mountains in Epirus, from where Boeotians descended and occupied the plains of Boeotia < «βοῦς» bous --> _ox, cattle_ < PIE root *gʷṓws, _cattle_; «Ἐορδαῖα» Ĕŏr'dǣă < «Ἐόρδα» Ĕ'ŏrdă & «Ἄρδα» 'Ărdă --> _Earth, soil, dirt_ < PIE root *er-, _earth, ground_ (cf Eng. _Earth_, Ger. _Erde_, Dutch _Aarde_)

3/ Ancient Greek names quite easily deciphered --> «Ἀθῆναι» (Athens), from the goddess Athena (the plural suggests it was a group of villages coalesced into a town); «Θεσσαλονίκη» (Thessalonica), named after Alexander the Great's eponymous sister who was born on the day her father king Philip II of Macedon defeated an allied Hellenic army at the Battle of Crocus Field, on the Thessalian plain («Θεσσαλονίκη» lit. means _Thessalian Victory_).

4/ Modern names from the early Christian, Byzantine, or Ottoman era, easily deciphered --> «Λάρνακα» (Larnaca), a town in Cyprus named after the tomb of Lazarus (from the Classical fem. noun «λάρναξ» 'larnaks --> _ark, urn, coffin_); «Ἄγραφα» (Agrafa), a mountainous region & town which enjoyed complete autonomy during Ottoman rule due to its harsh terrain and high altitude, the name literally means _uncharted_

 5/ Toponymics that are either foreign or their name has been corrupted in the course of history --> «Ἀνδραβίδα» (Andravida), a town in Peloponnese, the capital of the Frankish Principality of Morea (13th c. CE), then known as _Andreville_; «Μάλεβο» (Malevo), the medieval name of mountain «Πάρνων» (Parnon) on the east of the Laconian plain, near Sparta that comes from the Albanian _Mali_: Mountain; «Ἔπαχτος» (Epachtos), the medieval name of the town of «Ναύπακτος» (Naupactus), famous also by its Latinized name, Lepanto


----------



## DenisBiH

apmoy70 said:


> «Μάλεβο» (Malevo), the medieval name of mountain «Πάρνων» (Parnon) on the east of the Laconian plain, near Sparta that comes from the Albanian _Mali_: Mountain;



Is there an explanation in Greek or Albanian for -εβο/-evo?


----------



## apmoy70

DenisBiH said:


> Is there an explanation in Greek or Albanian for -εβο/-evo?


Hi Denis,

Early 20 c. philologists (e.g. German archaeologist & philologist Michael Deffner) claimed that the medieval name «Μάλεβο» ['malevo] (neut.) or «Μαλεβός» [male'vos] (masc.) for Parnon, was slavic; later (and more accurate) studies have proven that the word is Albanian & a compound: *Mali* (definite masc. nom. sing.) --> _the mountain_ + Arvanitic *ve* (Albanian definite fem. nom. sing. *veza*) --> _the egg_; thus, «Μάλεβο» ['malevo] (neut.) or «Μαλεβός» [male'vos] (masc.) is the _bare (like an egg) mountain_


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Yo que vivo muy cerca de Torremolinos, jamás me acuerdo de que el nombre se refiere a una torre y a unos molinos.
Te podría decir lo mismo de Marbella, cuya etimología desconozco.
Hablo constantemente de estas localidades, pero no pienso para nada ni en molinos ni en la belleza del mar.


----------



## blasita

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Hablo constantemente de estas localidades, pero no pienso para nada ni en molinos ni en la belleza del mar.


 Pues eso, Pablo. Estoy de acuerdo; yo tampoco. Si es que me preguntaran cuál sería la etimología de _Torremolinos_ y no supiera nada sobre este tema, entonces sí empezaría por ahí (_torre+molinos_), pero nunca pienso en todo esto cuando menciono o pienso en la ciudad.

Un saludo.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Mi opinión es que no es común entre los hispanohablantes asociar el nombre de una ciudad o lugar con el origen etimológico de ese nombre, aunque sea aparentemente obvio (como parecen serlo, posiblemente sin serlo, Torremolinos y Marbella). De ser esto cierto, el cuestionamiento de la pregunta inicial afectaría no sólo a los de habla inglesa, sino que también a los de habla hispana. Y mi sospecha es que esto es común en todos los idiomas.


----------



## Youngfun

Beijing and Nanjing are surely transparent: Northern capital and Southern capital. 
In Modern Chinese "_jing_" is rarely used for "capital", we say "_shoudu_" instead. But all Chinese know that _jing_ means capital.
Most Chinese cities have transparent names. The fact of having ideograms helps to avoid city names from becoming unrecognizable due to phonetic change - such as _Florentia > Firenze_; or _Neapolis > Napoli_.

Curiously, Oxford is called _Niujin_ (_Niu_ - Ox + _jin_ - ford) in Chinese, and Cambridge is called _Jianqiao_ (_Jian_ - probably phonetic resemblance + _qiao_ - bridge)


----------



## fdb

In Chinese, multi-syllable nouns, whether proper or common, are in principle analysable as the sum of their syllables, but in Indo-European languages this is not the case. “Zhongguo” is manifestly zhong + guo, but “China” is not chi + na.


----------



## Youngfun

fdb said:


> In Chinese, multi-syllable nouns, whether proper or common, are in principle analysable as the sum of their syllables, but in Indo-European languages this is not the case. “Zhongguo” is manifestly zhong + guo, but “China” is not chi + na.


 Totally agree.


----------



## rogermue

By mere chance I have just seen the coat of arms of Oxford.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oxford

It shows an ox wading across a ford. I take it that most people in Oxford have seen
the coast of arms of their city and thus know where the city name comes from.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

rogermue said:


> By mere chance I have just seen the coat of arms of Oxford.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oxford
> 
> It shows an ox wading across a ford. I take it that most people in Oxford have seen
> the coast of arms of their city and thus know where the city name comes from.



Frankly, I would be hard pressed to recognize the animals in the coat of arms of Oxford, or to imagine that one of them is wading accross a ford. Moved by curiosity, I looked for the coat of arms of my own city, which I couldn't recall, and I am absolutely unable to associate anything on it with the name Santiago.


----------



## se16teddy

rogermue said:


> By mere chance I have just seen the coat of arms of Oxford.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oxford
> It shows an ox wading across a ford. I take it that most people in Oxford have seen
> the coast of arms of their city and thus know where the city name comes from.


 But how do they know that this is not just another example of folk etymology, like the coat of arms of Hensbroek mentioned here, which interpret "broek" as meaning "breeches" rather than "brook"? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canting_arms Such "folk etymology" has a considerable influence on various languages, as discussed here:   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Folk_etymology


----------



## rogermue

The place name Oxford in England is not the only place name of this type (name of an animal + ford). In Germany (Franconia, northern part of Bavaria) there are place names like Hassfurt (Hase hare + ford), Schweinfurt (pig, swine), Ochsenfurt (oxen) and outside of Bavaria Frankfurt (Franken francs).  So I think that folk etymology is not very probable.


----------

